# New Serra... Help Id Please



## Konan (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey guys...here is a fairly new addition to my collection... this fish was available for free and has lost an eye at some point but appears to be healthy... he would not eat for the first 2 weeks and was very pale but has come around great and has all his colour back and is now eating daily. His total length is just over 9" and I love his personality.... absolutely no fear of anyone going near his tank and will readily swim to where someone is looking and "interact" with them. Anyway, pretty sure he is a Rhombeus but i'm no expert with Piranha as I am mainly a Plakat Betta breeder so any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, awesome rhom!...


----------



## Konan (Sep 15, 2013)

Da said:


> yes, awesome rhom!...


Thanks very much.... all I know of this fish was that he was bought at BA's Mississauga just about a year ago and she had said he had grown very little. Apparently it was being fed Cichlid sticks only but has shown no interest in any pellet food at all while I've had him and was very skinny along the pectoral and pre-pelvic area, so he's been on a diet of mussels, squid, whitefish, earthworms and homebred bettas hoping he'll now fill out some..


----------



## Konan (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's a few more pictures...pls excuse the reflections and quality....taken with a crapberry.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

beautiful rhom!..thanks for the pics and thanks for sharing!...


----------

